# Sharing our deer/beef jerky recipe



## fftwarren (May 27, 2010)

This is the recipe we have been using for the last 10-15 years and everyone seems to love it. So I figured I would share it with you guys.

1 cup soy sauce

1/2 cup brown sugar

1/4 cup worcestershire sauce

1 tbsp salt

1 tbsp red pepper

1/2 cup liquid smoke

1 1/2 tbsp liquid crab boil

2 tbsp hot & spicy creole seasoning

1 tbsp hot sauce

3-4 lbs thin sliced meat

put all ingredients in pot and bring to a boil. turn off and add meat. let sit for about 30 minutes or so. take meat out of mixture and place in dehydrator. keep an eye on it until its ready.

This is an excellent recipe. I adjusted it a little from the original because it was way too spicy for me(im from louisiana). so you may still need to adjust the spicyness a little more to your liking, but this is a great place to start and probably won't need much adjustment, if any.


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 27, 2010)

_*Liquid*_ Smoke?!!! LOL  We use a very similar recipe; I just start my dehydrating in the smoker.  1 1/2 to 2 hours of smoke & then dehydrate.  Sometimes I'll sub honey for the brown sugar for a different spin.  Do you make your own liquid smoke?  I saw that once on Alton Brown's "Good Eats."  Looked like a lot of work.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 28, 2010)

Now that sounds like a pretty good recipe for jerky so thanks for posting.


----------



## fftwarren (May 28, 2010)

adiochiro3 said:


> _*Liquid*_ Smoke?!!! LOL  We use a very similar recipe; I just start my dehydrating in the smoker.  1 1/2 to 2 hours of smoke & then dehydrate.  Sometimes I'll sub honey for the brown sugar for a different spin.  Do you make your own liquid smoke?  I saw that once on Alton Brown's "Good Eats."  Looked like a lot of work.


No I don't make my own. you can buy it at the store. We got this recipe way back before I started smoking stuff. I got this in Jr. high school


----------



## rbranstner (May 28, 2010)

Yea I always use a bit of Liquid Smoke in my jerkey as well since I make it on the dehydrator. I will have to try it in the smoker some time.


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow this is the kinda recipe I have been looking for.  I will also use liquid smoke in my jerky since I just bought a dehydrator.  I know I know some of you say you never use the stuff but at times it makes sense like jerky, some soups and chilis ect.  Thanks for the recipe start and now to play with it cause that is just what I do.  LOL

Shooter


----------



## squirrel (Oct 24, 2010)

This sounds like something I would like to play around with, thanks for the recipe! What cut of beef do you use?


----------



## fftwarren (Oct 24, 2010)

I use venison roasts


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 24, 2010)

Do you not use any cure?


----------



## fftwarren (Oct 25, 2010)

no cure, never had any problems and been eating it for many years


----------



## paprika pal (Nov 14, 2010)

Sounds like a great recipe.  I have tried to make liquid smoke (just for kicks) and it is fairly easy to do however, it is hard to get consistent product.  Also it seems to add a bitter flavor.  It may be I was just using the wrong wood or not at the right temp ( I used 180 Degrees F).  The store is much easier for me.  

Just a few thoughts.

I am looking forward to using this recipe this deer season.


----------



## spicy-meat (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks FFT.  I know I am many months behind on this thread.......I never used Liquid Crab boil.  What brand do you use?  What brand of soy do you use?  Have you ever tried smoking this recipe over dehydrating?  I am going to try it over the weekend.


----------



## fftwarren (Nov 30, 2010)

I use zatarains crab boil, idk what soy sauce (la choy maybe?), and never tried smoking it


----------

